
New Qt Releases Might Now Be Restricted to Paying Customers for 12 Months - nizmow
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Qt-Might-Restrict-New-Releases
======
jcelerier
Sharing the official KDAB reaction : [https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.h...](https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.html)

